# Dog Ear hair /Joke



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

My neighbor found out that her dog could hardly hear, so she took it to the Veterinarian.

The Vet found that the problem was hair in the dogs ears. He cleaned both ears, and the dog could hear fine. The vet then proceeded to tell the lady that, if she wanted to keep this from recurring, she should go to the drug store and get some "Nair" hair remover and rub it in the dog's ears once a month.

The lady goes to the drug store and gets some "Nair" hair remover. At the register, the druggist tells her, "If you're going to use this under your arms, don't use deodorant for a few days."

The lady says: "I'm not using it under my arms."

The druggist says: "If you're using it on your legs, don't shave for a couple of days."

The lady says: "I'm not using it on my legs either. If you must know, I'm using it on my Schnauzer."

The druggist says: "Stay off your bicycle for about a week."


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

HAHAHA!!!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

BD, you need to hunt more, you too much time on your hands.


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

thats pretty good


----------

